# British Soldiers



## BrentC (Oct 25, 2017)

British Soldiers by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome shot!!!


----------



## Designer (Oct 26, 2017)

Nominated for POTM, October, 2017


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Awesome shot!!!



Thanks Logan!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> Nominated for POTM, October, 2017



Thank you!  Much appreciated!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shot!!!
> ...


this shot is very unique i have never seen a photo like this before.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...




The rock you see in the foreground is where I took this.   I have many more macro shots of various lichen and moss that I took here still to go through.  They are like weird alien forests.




Thanksgiving Day at Otter Pond by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...


Nice shot ok now so this was from the trip up a few days ago wasn't it to visit an uncle? or am i thinking of someone else


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...



Yeah it was Thanksgiving at my Uncles.   He owns all that land.  On his property hes got a very large pond with otters and beaver dam, a marsh area and some trails going through the forest area.  I don't go up there often enough.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...


Did you see any otters? i have only seen three otters all this year two times in spring of the same otter and one in summer of a different otter


----------



## BrentC (Oct 26, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...



Unfortunately I did not.  I have in the past but it figures that once I have a camera with me I wouldn't see them.  I think they would have been more active earlier in the year.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...


Probablly most active in spring


----------



## Donde (Oct 27, 2017)

Such a cool plant. Excellent photo of it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 27, 2017)

I have to admit that I had no clue as to what this was. At first, I thought it was some type of anemone. I had to do an online search. Now that I know, I have to ask if that was a web running diagonally across the shot? Beautiful colors!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2017)

Donde said:


> Such a cool plant. Excellent photo of it.



Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have to admit that I had no clue as to what this was. At first, I thought it was some type of anemone. I had to do an online search. Now that I know, I have to ask if that was a web running diagonally across the shot? Beautiful colors!



Yes that was a very thin web.   That morning walking through the woods to get to that spot there was thousands of strands of webs all over the place and all with dew on them.   Never found what made them.  I took a lot of pictures of webs with drops on them that I have to go through.  Not sure if any really came out well though.  I will have some more lichen and moss shots in the next week or so.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 8, 2017)

Brent,
Neat.  I like all the drops of water.


----------

